# Jiffy Greenhouse??



## HoppyFrog420 (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok, so I went to Lowe's today and found this Jiffy Greenhouse. 
It comes with 12 peat pellets.. 

Is this a good way to germinate my seeds?

I am just looking for an easier way but I have a few contradicting thoughts in my head.... lol I tend to think too much!

For our first grow we used the paper towel method and planted them into SOLO plastic cups and then transplanted them into 8in pots. We learned from that experience that we transplanted them into the 8in pots too early.. 

So my thought on these Jiffy peat pellets is that once they germinate from these pellets, where do i take them next? It seems like they won't be grown enough to be put into 8in pots but I don't want to transplant tooo many times.. 

Any thoughts??


----------



## gourmet (Sep 28, 2009)

Most of mine I just transplanted from solo size cups into 3 gallon containers, but they had plenty of root.  I did interim plant some from solo size up to about 6' pots then up again, but that was only because I was waiting on my hps light to come and had no choice as they were getting root bound in the solo size cups.  

What makes you think you transplanted them from solo cups too early?


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 28, 2009)

:yeahthat:  mine go from little 3 inch pots to the biggest i can fit them into under the light so far so good..my runt is always the one in the smallest pot..


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Sep 28, 2009)

Gourmet, I didn't let the plants get their roots developed before transplanting them.. For some reason I thought I was supposed to transplant them as soon as they got their first set of leaves.. lol


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 15, 2009)

I also picked up one of these jiffy greenhouses this weekend. I regret I didn't get the one with the heat pad for about $30.I removed all but three of the disks and watered them with some tap water I let sit out overnight. I just pulled the seeds from the bag and barely covered them in the peat, put the lid on and stuck them under a 100w flourescent grow light about 6" from the top of the expanded peat pellets. 

I honestly don't know what to expect..... but will update you. TBH I've been reading this site and there are soooo many different opinions that I started to get anxiety about the whole germination thing. I just threw up my hands and decided to do it old school.... drop seed in dirt, water, sun.... sacrifice a chicken and hope for the best .

In the interest of full disclosure (on an anonymous forum) I also am trying the paper towel-soaked seads, plate thing in a small dark bathroom. I couldn't find my heat pad so stuck a small heater in there. All the posts about sanitized tweezers, even wearing gloves, microscopes etc.... makes me wonder how the stuff ever survived without mans intervention. Don't mean to sound sarky - just a bit overwhelmed. Best of luck.
OHC


----------

